# Nuts



## Steff (Jan 2, 2011)

Can anyone guide me to what nuts are good/bad for me, up until about a week ago i hated nuts but my o/h had a packet of cashews to snack on and i found myself dipping into the pack as well, when i was little i would suck the salt off kp salted lol ( boring childhood) and that was as far as it went.So any suggestions please?


Cheers.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2011)

Walnuts are probably the best, but peanuts and cashews are fine too. They have the 'right' kind of fat in them, but you do need to avoid having too much salt and they are also high in calories. Ialso read recently that almonds are good for you:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...nt-diabetes-heart-disease-say-scientists.html


----------



## Steff (Jan 2, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Walnuts are probably the best, but peanuts and cashews are fine too. They have the 'right' kind of fat in them, but you do need to avoid having too much salt and they are also high in calories. Ialso read recently that almonds are good for you:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...nt-diabetes-heart-disease-say-scientists.html



Thank you kindly Alan,I shall raid the nuts section in Morrisons tomorrow....


----------



## FM001 (Jan 3, 2011)

Almonds, Pecan and Walnuts are healthy nuts and very nutritious, Cashews are fine too but be careful of the carb content as they do contain more carbs than other nuts, likewise with the dry-roasted varieties.


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks guys I have bought a packet of walnuts x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Thanks guys I have bought a packet of walnuts x



Hope they don't have walnut whips stuck to them!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh goodness - I remember walnut whips! Alan you always have to be the one don't you.....I remember the hot dog!


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hope they don't have walnut whips stuck to them!



Now Now Alan, as if id even contemplate that.


----------



## David H (Jan 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Walnuts are probably the best, but peanuts and cashews are fine too. They have the 'right' kind of fat in them, but you do need to avoid having too much salt and they are also high in calories. Ialso read recently that almonds are good for you:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...nt-diabetes-heart-disease-say-scientists.html



This is something I have on Almonds about it's pre-biotic potential.
*The Pre-Biotic Potential of Almonds*

Best Regards,
David


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 3, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Oh goodness - I remember walnut whips! Alan you always have to be the one don't you.....I remember the hot dog!



I remember walnut whips when they had a nut inside as well as on top. I believe (along the lines of Steffie's other thread) that they only have a nut on the top now and are smaller.

I quite like the nut and dried fruit mixes (the nuts being almonds, walnuts, hazelnuts and the like - no salt preferably). My only problem is that once I start scoffing them, I don't stop. The recommended servings (e.g. 25g or so) is just not a sensible amount to me!


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 3, 2011)

David H said:


> This is something I have on Almonds about it's pre-biotic potential.
> *The Pre-Biotic Potential of Almonds*
> 
> Best Regards,
> David



Funded by the Almond Board of California, no less. Why is it that I am instantly cynical?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2011)

David H said:


> This is something I have on Almonds about it's pre-biotic potential.
> *The Pre-Biotic Potential of Almonds*
> 
> Best Regards,
> David



Thanks for that David. It's a shame that marzipan probably doesn't count - I used to love it!


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for that David. It's a shame that marzipan probably doesn't count - I used to love it!



Batternburg cake *drools*


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Batternburg cake *drools*



Oops! The thread is drifting off course!  My fault!


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 3, 2011)

Steffie, i vary between brazil nuts and walnuts but will now add almonds to the list too but i weigh them out at have about 7g which is not much at all but i have to watch calories but apparently a small amount every day is better than nothing, hope this helps you out


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Oops! The thread is drifting off course!  My fault!



As usual Alan!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> As usual Alan!!!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


>



&*)*&&*&^&&^%!!!!


----------



## D_G (Jan 3, 2011)

I usualy eat walnuts/brazils and cashews although cashews have the higher carbs but i love em 

i love nuts!! i love them even more when they are covered in chocolate...


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you Carina not keen on almonds, you ave helped ty but that  pic has not helped Alan you $%%$??.


----------



## Klocky (Jan 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Walnuts are probably the best, but peanuts and cashews are fine too. They have the 'right' kind of fat in them, but you do need to avoid having too much salt and they are also high in calories. Ialso read recently that almonds are good for you:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...nt-diabetes-heart-disease-say-scientists.html



According to my friend at work, her father, who has type 2 diabetes, eats 5 almonds a day doused in lemon juice and it helps to control his levels.  She says this is quite a traditional Asian home remedy for diabetics.  I've not tried it myself yet though.


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2011)

Well the nut thing is going well, i've now moved on to walnuts Carina despite saying I was not keen lol


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2011)

Klocky said:


> According to my friend at work, her father, who has type 2 diabetes, eats 5 almonds a day doused in lemon juice and it helps to control his levels.  She says this is quite a traditional Asian home remedy for diabetics.  I've not tried it myself yet though.



Lemon juice with food helps lower the GI of food, so that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 7, 2011)

I was going to say try Almonds as there was something in the paper about it. Northerner beat me to it. Also can help with cholesterol levels too.


----------



## Liz! (Jan 7, 2011)

Peanuts are not nuts and are not particularly good for you. They are often infected with aflotoxins, they infected very easily, and these are so awful for you i just avoid them!

The very, very best nuts are macademia nuts. Then almonds. Brazil nuts are good too.


----------



## donnarob (Jan 7, 2011)

I think nuts are great, they're packed full of nutrients and make a great snack food.  I like to scatter them over thick Greek yoghurt and topped with toasted seeds like flaxseed, pumpkin and flaked almonds. 

Donna


----------



## Stu777 (Dec 2, 2017)

I eat a few good handfulls of KP salted nuts as a snack mid afternoon or some bread sticks dipped in crunchy peanut butter and has little effect on my blood sugars,and i dont carry much weight so the fat content isnt really an issue.


----------



## chaoticcar (Dec 2, 2017)

@D-G
I coat almonds in very dark choc ,melt choc in micro for about 20seconds and dip almonds ,allow to cool and harden ( if you can wait !)
  CAROL


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 2, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Lemon juice with food helps lower the GI of food, so that makes a lot of sense.


I Know this is a very old Thread and found it while browsing. This actually seems an excellent suggestion. I usually put a little lemon juice on fish, smoked salmon etc. without realising the benefits.
Wondering what else I could include it in other than nuts which I am not a great fan of.


----------



## Radders (Dec 3, 2017)

Pecans are my favourite.


----------



## Sally W (Dec 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for that David. It's a shame that marzipan probably doesn't count - I used to love it!


I made some marzipan yesterday. Trouble was it mixed into cake rather than remaining in blobs like it used to before after cooking . Might have to add it to top of cake or make petit fours


----------



## Beck S (Dec 4, 2017)

If I'm going for non-salted nuts, then almonds are the only ones I like.  They're good though.


----------



## Maz2 (Dec 10, 2017)

I thought all nuts were fine as long as they were not salted or had anything else added to them.  Cashews are higher in carbs so I suppose not too many of them.  I snack on them but I think you are not supposed to have too many if you want to lose weight.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 12, 2017)

Not all the things which are called nuts are actually nuts - it is a good idea to check which are the low carb ones, as that can mean that a serving will need a small bowl to hold it, or an egg cup...
Also beware of mixes which contain dried fruit as that is really high in sugar, or odd bits of crunchy stuff as it could be mostly carbs.


----------



## Browser (Dec 14, 2017)

I am partial to peanuts and tolerate them quite well. Unsalted nuts don’t seem to be readily available so I buy large packs of salted nuts, rinse them in running cold water in a sieve and then spread them out on baking trays to dry in a warm oven for ten minutes.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 15, 2017)

I tend to combine Walnuts with low fat yogurt as my breakfast.  Occasionally I use Pecans instead.

I like Brazil Nuts but they seem to be about 1/3rd carb and can send me higher.  Brazil nuts are radioactive too didn't you know 

The other one I like adding occasionally are pistachio's.


----------

